

30 books to help entrepreneurs sell more (some hidden gems here) - James_Henry2
http://www.shopify.com/blog/7250594-reading-list-30-books-that-will-help-increase-sales

======
ten4backdoor
Glad to see some books on behavioral economics in here, as that's the only
true way to understand what factors contribute to our decision to (or not to)
purchase. Some good reads I haven't heard of before... although Tony Robbins?
Seriously? I would remove that book for the sake of your credibility.

